# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  التعريف بالبحرين  كبلد سياحي مع اهم المعلومات حوله

## Fannan1

مملكة البحرين  
هي دولة في جنوب غرب قارة آسيا تتكون من أرخبيل جزر من 33 جزيرة أكبرها  البحرين، تتوسط البحرين الخليج العربي ويحدها من الغرب المملكة العربية  السعودية ومن الجنوب شبه الجزيرة القطرية، وتعد جزيرة البحرين أكبر جزر  الأرخبيل البحريني وتبلغ مساحتها (591 كم2 حوالي 83% من مساحة المملكة)  وسميت المملكة بالبحرين نسبة لمسمى الجزيرة الكبرى[1] والذي يعتقد أنها  سُميت بذلك لسبب وجود ماء الينابيع العذبة والتي تسمى كواكب وسط ماء البحر  المالح. وجزيرة البحرين ترتبط بجسر مع جزيرة المحرق التي يقع فيها مطار  البحرين الدولي وجسر آخر يربطها بجزيرة سترة والمنطقة الصناعية التي يوجد  فيها خزانات ومصفاة تكرير النفط. كما توجد جزر عديدة صغيرة الحجم ليست  مأهولة غالبًا وتشتهر بكونها مأوى لمختلف أنواع الطيور التي تعبر البحرين  في طريق هجرتها أثناء الربيع والخريف. وكانت تعرف سابقاً عند أهل الخليج  باسم (أم المليون نخلة) لكثرة أشجار النخيل فيها. وأيضاً تلقب  بـ&****;لؤلؤة الخليج&****; فاللؤلؤ البحريني يعد من أفخر أنواع  المجوهرات وأثمنها، وما زال شعب البحرين يفاخر باللؤلؤ وما زالوا يتذكرون  كيف كرم نائب حاكم البحرين الشيخ حمد بن عيسى بن علي آل خليفة، أمير  الشعراء أحمد شوقي عندما أهداه شجرة مذهبة مرصعة باللؤلؤ البحريني الثمين،  عند تنصيبه أميراً للشعراء في 1927.    التاريخ 
استوطنت الجزيرة خلال فترات ما قبل التاريخ، وفي سنة 2300 ق.م.، مكنها  موقعها الجغرافي من جعلها مركزًا تجاريًا بين حضارة ما بين النهرين (حاليًا  العراق) وبين وادي السند (وهي المنطقة القريبة من الهند في الوقت الراهن).  وكان بداية ازدهار هذه التجارة ونموها خلال حضارة دلمون التي ارتبطت  بالحضارة السومرية في الألفية الثالثة قبل الميلاد. وكانت البحرين جزء من  الإمبراطورية البابلية في الفترة قبل 600 من الميلاد.
ويشير اسم &****;البحرين&****; كدلالة إلى كون البلاد تحوي مصدرين  للمياه هما عيون المياه الحلوة، والمياه المالحة في البحار المحيطة بها.
وقد عرف الإغريق الجزيرة باسم تايلوس (Tylos) بينما عرفت قبيل ظهور الإسلام  باسم أوال. وقد سميت بذلك نسبة إلى صنم على شكل رأس ثور، يقع في جزيرة  المحرق الحالية، ويعبده أقوام من بني بكر بن وائل وتميم حسب ما تذكر  المصادر الإسلامية. وقد كانت جزر أوال في تلك الفترة مرتبطة بالساحل الشرقي  للجزيرة العربية، وشكلت الجزر في تلك الفترة مع المنطقة الممتدة من العراق  شمالاً إلى قطر جنوبًا إقليمًا واحدًا يسمى بلاد البحرين، وظلت الجزر  مرتبطة سياسيًا بشكل كبير بباقي بلاد البحرين منذ ذلك الوقت. فقد وقعت بلاد  البحرين تحت هيمنة الفرس الساسانيين في تلك الفترة، يحكمونها عن طريق ولاة  من العرب.   
الاقتصاد تعتبر البحرين الدولة الأسرع تقدمًا اقتصاديًا في العالم العربي كما أقرت لجنة الأمم المتحدةآسيا في يناير 2006. ويعتبر اقتصاد البحرين الأكثر حرية في الشرق الأوسط حسب دليل الحرية الاقتصادية لسنة 2006، وفي المرتبة الخامسة والعشرين بالنسبة للعالم. الاقتصادية والاجتماعية لغرب  اضطرار البحرين إلى اعتناق الحرية الاقتصادية هو بسبب حاجتها لتنويع  الاقتصاد بعيدًا عن تمديدات النفط المحدودة. بخلاف دول الخليج العربي  المجاورة لها. للبحرين ثروة نفطية قليلة، لذا قامت بالتوسع في الصناعات  الثقيلة، والمصرفية، والسياحة. إن المملكة تعتبر المحور المصرفي الرئيسي في  الشرق الأوسط، وتعتبر مركزًا للتمويل الإسلامي، الأمر الذي أدى للإطار  التنظيمي القوي للصناعة بالبحرين. في سنة 2005، وقعت البحرين اتفاقية تجارية ثنائية حرة مع الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لتكون أولى دول الخليج العربي التي تقوم بذلك. تجري الآن برامج خصخصة هائلة لتصفية الممتلكات الحكومية الرئيسية كالمرافق، والبنوك، والخدمات المالية، والاتصالات، بدأت بالوقوع تحت سيطرة القطاع الخاص. تعتبر البحرين، مركز مالي واقتصادي هام، وهي المحور الرئيسي للبنوك والمصارف في منطقة الخليج العربي والشرق الأوسط، وهي تعد مدينة مالية كفرانكفورت، وسنغافورة، وفيها مرفأ البحرين المالي،  الذي يحتوي فروعا كثيرا للمصارف والبنوك العالمية، وأيضا العديد من  المجمعات المالية المنتشرة في مناطق البحرين، وهي الدولة الثانية في البنوك  بعد سويسرا، وتنتشر العديد من البنوك مثل بنك أركابيتا ومصرف الشامل. وتعتبر السياحة مورد هام للاقتصاد البحريني، حيث زار في النصف الأول من  2007، 4.8 مليون سائح، ويتوقع أن يزداد هذا العدد بشكل كبير جدا.             مرحبا بكم في البحرين المعلومات منقولة من الموقع الشهير ويكيبيديا والصور للامانة من موقع صديق وعزيز

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك

----------


## امير الصمت

مشكوووووور وبارك الله فيك

----------


## narosse27

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## basten

الف شكر لك على المعلومات

----------


## kingofnokia

مشكوووووور وبارك الله فيك

----------

